# Pigeons in Fl need home asap



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

There are about 15 pigeons, a mix of white ones and ferals that need homes. The owner has moved and due to health issues cannot take them with her and care for them anymore. Please, if you know of any place where they can be taken let me know. They have to go by the end of this week.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

I'm so sorry to hear that.

Where in Florida are they located?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are in the keys. Key Largo, I think.

Reti


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Any additional info one them? As to breeds of the whites, and if they must be picked up?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Some of the whites are rescues, the owner doesn't know what breed they are, if they are any breed. Some of the ferals are rescues too and the rest are their offsprings. That's all I can tell you.
They would transport them, I guess, or me if a home was to be found.

Reti


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

Would him/you ship any?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Zman16 said:


> Would him/you ship any?



Absolutely

Reti


----------



## jrhbull (Mar 24, 2008)

Are these still available???


----------



## 2000mustangmia (Mar 30, 2008)

Im in Miami please let me know if they are still available


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Will check and let you know.

Reti


----------

